# buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this afterno



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So i banded my.little guys yesterday afternoon, they cried for about an hour then were ok settled down.and went to sleep. This.morning they all semed fine. This afternoon however little teak is very off colour, sitting by himself away from the other kids, not playing, obvious pain/discomfort from his banded testicles. He drank wjen i put him near the feeder but then went and layed down.again. 

Has anyone had this.happen and what did you do?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

No, I haven't had this happen, usually by the 2nd day they are "over it". How does it look? Got both testicles, are they swollen? Band not to high? Band not to old?

I guess I'd give him some Banamine or aspirin. See if he perks up. Be sure it's not something else. Like cocci. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

How old is he? Are the bands new?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I have just given mine some Banamine if they seemed to be in pain.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Ok so this morning both bucklings are very off colour, both separated from the other kids and looking really sorry for themselves. Their bands look fine, not swollen, didnt get teats in the band. These guys are 4 days old. The other two I banded at the same time but are a week older are fine. I just came in to get some aspirin to put in a bottle for them but have run out  So will have to get some this afternoon.

WoodHavenFarm - yes the bands are brand new.

I've never seen bucklings/wethers do this - I'm used to them feeling sad and sorry for themselves when you initially put the band on for half an hour to an hour. But never seen them recover - and then relapse.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

When you say off color, do you mean they are pale? If so could be shock. Check temps asap.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

So are these little guys only 4 days old? That is quite young I think to band. Maybe people do without problems but I hope the bands are tight enough because if they are not (because too small).. I would think that it would cause an issue.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Four days old is a little young for banding ... their boy parts need to be big enough for the band, or the band may not work right, and their "pee place" will not grow the size it needs to be. The ideal time to band seems to be about five or more weeks of age.

For now, just watch the little ones and check their temp. Next time I'd band them a little later. :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Off colour means out of sorts.

Look i dont want to start an argument about age for banding. They are done early becausehey go to their new homes at one week old so i cant very well be sending people home with pet bucks. Although i personally javent banded this early before i know several people who do with no problems at all. In the uk it is illegal to band after one week old.

I am.confident these problems are not due to their age.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I hope they are going to do all right. Sending good hopes your way. I would check their temps.

Jan


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*



keren said:


> Off colour means out of sorts.
> 
> Look i dont want to start an argument about age for banding. They are done early becausehey go to their new homes at one week old so i cant very well be sending people home with pet bucks. Although i personally javent banded this early before i know several people who do with no problems at all. In the uk it is illegal to band after one week old.
> 
> I am.confident these problems are not due to their age.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.

I hope they recover soon. (=


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I've done one banding on a 10-14 week old buck (may have been older or younger as the woman I got him from just didn't know, but his testicles were good and big and he was just starting to act a little bucky and was about a 30lb nubian x).

Now my boy was a little bit of a drama queen and very much a momma's boy before the banding. He did fine after banding and then the next 5-7 days he acted like he was going to die and being strange laying off by himself and trying not to move. I checked his band frequently, his temp, and gave some baby aspirin, finally he got over it and went along his way (he never did forgive me for that banding and hated me till the day I re-homed him several months later).

So my very limited experience I would say some boys just act differently then others. Probably not use to being in pain and they don't know what to do about it.

Hopefully your boys will bounce back and go to their new homes and be healthy and happy!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Maybe the weather is making it harder on them than it usually would? Perhaps it is all sort of a humid hotter time for them to deal with making the pain worse?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I'm not offended - just dont want this to turn into a debate about age of castrating. I would prefer to do it older but since they are already sold and heading off as bottle babies I dont have that option.

Merry - its still winter here, so its not the heat bothering them.

Shellshocker - I am wondering if these boys are just a bit sooky - particularly Teak, he seemed to take the disbudding and the tattooing harder than all the others as well.

I am pleased to say they still love me, and are still feeding well as their bellies are full. Normal wees and poos. Just looking a bit sad and uncomfortable, they are lifting the back leg and trying to bite down there etc. I will check temperature and give some aspirin this afternoon when I get home from work.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Come to think of it I do remember our "drama king" goat taking the banding harder than his companions, so it may just be that.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

The first buckling I ever had banded was very obviously uncomfortable for a good 3 days. He would stretch all kinds of different ways to try to get comfortable. He was about 2 weeks old & I hired someone experienced to do it, as this was my first boy...I knew HOW it was supposed to be done & she did it great ~ band placed perfect. I felt so horrible about it!
I would love to see one "be fine" in 1/2 hour & go on his merry way...that's what I've always been told...haven't seen it happen yet. If you have the aspirin then give him one. Otherwise, just keep an eye on him & I'll bet he's feeling better by tomorrow. Don't feel bad about banding them at this age! That's great that you are able to sell them this young as bottle kids to pet homes.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

Well i am.pleased to say that both boys are avting.normally this afternoon, playing, eating.and generally.very happy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I've not banded that young before but have had boys that aren't their usually playful spunky selves for 2-3 days afterwards, I only recently started giving a crushed 325mg aspirin dissolved in koolaid just before I banded my last boy this past year and the difference it made was amazing, having the edge taken off the pain certainly helped with faster recovery!

Your boys have had alot of "owies" in their short life...disbuds and bandings so I'm sure it's because they are uncomfortable on both ends...be sure they are eating well and the aspirin will help, they'll be getting into the normal antics of baby goats soon enough.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: buckling banded yesterday afternoon and in pain this aft*

I am so glad that your little guys are doing better. I know how nerving this must be for you. You are a good goat keeper and do a good job on your goats. Do you think the weather makes it harder on them perhaps too? It is scorching hot here with more humidity than normal.


----------

